# Welcher UMTS / HSDPA Stick?



## el barto (16. April 2009)

Wie schon die Überschrift sagt, suche ich einen guten UMTS/HSDPA Stick für mein NB. 

Und wauch noch eine Empfehlung für eine Prepaidkarte dafür 

Bin was das angeht unwissend...also eine wenig nachsichtig sein bitte 

mfg el barto


----------



## chico-ist (16. April 2009)

Zwischen den verschiedenen Modellen gibt es (technisch gesehen) keine großen Unterschiede.

Probier doch mal das aktuelle O²-Angebot aus  Vodafone und T-Mobile bieten das beste UMTS-Netz, bieten aber meines Wissens nach keine Prepaid-Datenpakete an. Falls du aber größtenteils in der Stadt unterwegs bist, ist O² vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## BloodySuicide (16. April 2009)

Auch T-Mobile und VF bieten Tagesflats etc an.


----------



## rebel4life (19. April 2009)

Für Prepaid solltest du dich mal bei Fonic oder blau.de umschauen.


----------



## el barto (19. April 2009)

Vielen Dank erstmal!

Hier mal meine Meinung zu den angegeben Anboetern:

FONIC: kostet 2,50€ pro Tag, keine Vertragsbindung oder Limitierung. 

Fazit: zu teuer! will man jeden oder nur jeden 2. Tag surfen kommt man auf 37,50-75(!) Euro. Das ist zu viel.


O2: Der Prepaid-Tarif mit unbegrenztem Nutzungs-Volumen kostet 25€ im Monat. Vertagsbindung ist jeweils einen Monat lang. Nach 5GB wird der Speed gedrosselt.


Fazit: eigentlich nicht schlecht, aber nicht der günstogste Anbieter und angeblich kein so gutes Netz.


Simply: Monatliche Kosten betragen 20€ es ist fällt aber eine einmalige Anschlussgebühr von 25€ an. Nach 6 Monaten kostet es Monatlich 30€. Vetragsbindung ist ebenfalls jeweil für einen Monat. Auch hier wird der Speed nach 5GB gedrosselt.

Fazit: auf Dauer ähnlich Teuer wie O2 (O2 hat 6x 25€ = 150€ in 6 Monaten hier: 6x 20€ + 25€ Anschlusspreis = 145€ in 6 Monaten)
angeblich bestes Netz. Um (ein wenig) günstiger als bei O2 rauszukommen, müsset man nach 6 Monaten kündigen und erneut die Anschlussgebür zahlen. (Preisvorteil wären somit 2x 145€ = 290€ pro Jahr gegen 12x 25€ =300 also 10 Euro weniger)
Simply bietet aber auch das (angeblich) beste Netz, da über T-Mobile.


Letztendlich schein damit Simply sowohl am günstigsten (insofern man nach 6 Moanten kündigt, was ja eigentlich kein Problem sein sollte), als auch das beste Netz zu haben. 

Den Stick müssten mann immer selber kaufen. 

Falls ich rigendetwas falsch zusammengefasst habe bitte schreien 

Kann ich die Simkarte eigentlich auch im Handy benutzen? also z.B. Stick + Karte am NB für Internet da, aber auch Karte + Handy für dessen Internet zugang. Man müsste sich zwar immer entscheiden, aber das egal. Frage ist das mit ein und derselben Karte zu machen wäre.

5GB Traffiklimitierung ist mir übrigends egal, da ich nicht vorhabe viel zu Downloaden. Es ghet mir hauptsächlich um Mails, oder das aufrufen von Websiten zwecks Recherchen usw. 


mfg el barto


----------



## rebel4life (19. April 2009)

O2 kann ich deswegen sagen, weil Fonic über das Netz von denen läuft.


----------



## Riezonator (19. April 2009)

also ich hab den o2 Surfstick 1 für 60 € inkl. einen monat Gratis bei saturn gekauft

25€ im monate wie halt auch sonst im o2 shop

und ich kann nur sagen das ich sehr zufrieden bin also im Ballungsgebieten ist das kein prob ddorf köln und naja ruhrgebiet halt

der stick hat nur 2 kleine nachteile erstens die Software ist beim start machmal was träge 
und zweitens blockiert er einen USB port wenn die ganz dicht zusammen liegen.


----------



## amdintel (20. April 2009)

diese Flat hat bei mir kaum drei Wochen gehalten dann wurde auf GPRs gedrosselt, ich bin ja nun wirklich kein Power User, aber für Treiber Updates  , MS Updates und wenn ich sich das ein oder andere Programme oder Tool monatlich drunter lädt, zu knapp bemessen. mit der Tages Falt von 1 GB die ich schon länger habe komme ich besser mit klar .
und die Tcom/D2 Flat mit nur 5 GB pro Monat ist noch schlimmer,
die Tages Flat, ist zu teuer , wenn so wie ich das als DSL Ersatz nutzt und jeden Tag mit dem PC on geht , kostet der Spass 160 € im Monat .





rebel4life schrieb:


> O2 kann ich deswegen sagen, weil Fonic über das Netz von denen läuft. 10kb/s sind ein Witz in einer Stadt mit über 40.000 Einwohnern, Vodafone schaffts auf 500kb/s...
> 
> 
> Kannst du, hab ich mit Fonix schon gemacht, nur ist mein W200i ziemlich ungeeignet dafür xD.



booh wa.. 
zwischen dem was der Provider angibt und was tatsächlich möglich ist und geht , sind Welten ,
schon mal das gelesen *bis ....*, diese 7.2. werden in der Praxis aber nie erreicht, sondern nur 1 1/3 davon 
ich komme mit meinem O2 Stick auf  nahezu DSL 4000 Gesch. , aber nur Nachts Tagsüber komme ich nur  meist knapp über  2000 DSL Geschw. 

Von dem,  was  du im I-Net liest  was die Provider vollmundig immer gerne angeben 
 und  was in  der Praxis  geht, liegen oft Welten, es ist schon
etwas anderes , wenn man selber so ein UMTS Stick hat, als 
wenn man seine Meinung darauf aufbaut was man im I.Net liest.


----------



## rebel4life (20. April 2009)

Jup, das mit den 4Mbits kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## amdintel (20. April 2009)

es kommt ja immer darauf an, 
wie viele on sind im Mobil Netz , 
  für zu hause währe eigentlich so eine Box ideal mit Wlan und Lan Anschluss, die sind nur noch recht teuer und kaum zu bekommen -> *noch *


----------



## Kinseb (9. September 2011)

Hallo am besten ist es dich zu informieren und zu Vergleichen ist am besten mach ich auch immer

Ich würde dir raten hier mal nach zuschauen :UMTS Stick Vergleich und Surfstick Portal

hat sehr viel informationen zum thema Surf-Sticks.

Mfg


----------



## Solaris1000 (9. September 2011)

Äh,
die letzte Antwort kam im April 2009 .Der Eröffner dürfte seine Anwort inzwischen haben glaub ich


----------

